

Ask HN: What is your AQ? - ybd

http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aqtest.html
I'm curious if the overall AQ here is what I'd expect it to be, given that this is <i>Hacker</i> News.<p>Edit: BTW I got a 42 on this. I'm honestly not that surprised because I have always considered myself severely socially awkward. I don't have many friends and whichever friends I do have aren't particularly close.
======
albahk
30 - I actively 'dislike' social situations that require the well-worn path of
meeting someone, breaking through the glass wall of politeness and actually
talking about something interesting and pretending to be interested in what
they are saying. Concurrently I am trying to ensure I am projecting the
mannerisms of someone that is interested while waiting for conversation
signals that they are: interested, disinterested, hungry, thirsty, a douchebag
etc

Sometimes its just seems like so much work.

------
ambiate
Score: 26. Anxious wreck. Hate talking to people, they love talking to me.
Crave attention from people, but shy away when they show it. Statistics nerd,
but not too overboard. Also, sense more things than the average person... very
aware about the environment around me and how it effects me or could possibly
effect me. Autistic? Nah. Anxious, shy, interesting, and able to communicate,
yah.

~~~
gregory80
i'll second that for score and sensibilities, though I prefer code and
politics to statistics.

------
aphyr
32\. I have trouble with social situations, especially discerning nonverbal
reactions or ironic speech, but enjoy fiction and stories about people. I love
proofs, argument, and reasoning about systems, but suck at numbers and dates.
Overall I'd say I'm "normal"--just analytical and sometimes awkward.

~~~
mathgladiator
Me too! I wager you would fall in the INTJ spectrum too like me. I like this
kind of stuff as it gives me clues on what I should probably be looking for
when dealing with people.

It also gives clues into other other people and what their motives may be.

~~~
aphyr
Yup. Strong INTJ here. If I recall our earlier polls correctly, there are a
lot of NTs on HN.

------
rcfox
I got 30. People have remarked that I seem annoyed when I talk to people, as
if their conversation is bothering me, even though it isn't.

Anyone else annoyed by the fact that they spent some mental effort to choose
between "slightly" and "definitely", only have them weighted the same?

------
devmonk
17\. Very close to control group. I work in an organization with someone who
is a sys/server admin that seems very autistic but is fully functional. I
think he's married and has kids. I think slight Autistic tendencies and IT
seem to mesh well.

------
lfborjas
Man, that's boring: I scored 19 :( I've always seen myself as an introvert and
self-centered guy, but I seem to work very well on social stuff, it's like
some superpower I refuse to acknowledge.

------
mgkimsal
Agree: 2,4,5,6,12,13,16,21,23,46: 1 point Disagree:
1,8,10,14,15,29,30,34,37,40: 1 point Score: 20

------
spooneybarger
Agree: 5,6,7,12,16,18,19,23,42,43: 1 point Disagree: 8,17,30,32: 1 point
Score: 14

